
FFmpeg Zero-Day Lets Anyone Steal Files Remotely by Playing Special Video - ck2
http://news.softpedia.com/news/zero-day-ffmpeg-vulnerability-lets-anyone-steal-files-from-remote-machines-498880.shtml
======
ck2
I wonder if windows codecs built on FFmpeg source are affected or if it takes
the whole package?

Probably the whole package with network support.

